# Snow depth Map for Northeast



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Hardly enough snow to even ride central NH/Maine south....
Notice the "0" in southern NH/ME and northern Mass.......
I hope Saturday turns that around...

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/nerfc/graphics/snowmaps/html/snow_depth.html


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Boy that off here. They have 1 inch yet the official NOAA is a mile from my house and they have us down for 25 inches.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Its right on here, "0" is pretty hard to screw up for current ground cover...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Never mine. I didn't see snow depth ,thought it was snow totals.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

I think we are up to 7.8" official since Halloween....Not a great start....lol


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Accuweather is saying 2.4in here Saturday in Norton. If they are wrong they better change their name.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

jhall22guitar;1444011 said:


> Accuweather is saying 2.4in here Saturday in Norton. If they are wrong they better change their name.


lol, 
2.4" if it comes down fast enough maybe enough to get our plows out otherwise Mass DOT will handle it with the combos only ...
Keeping my fingers crossed..


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Oshkosh;1444025 said:


> lol,
> 2.4" if it comes down fast enough maybe enough to get our plows out otherwise Mass DOT will handle it with the combos only ...
> Keeping my fingers crossed..


WBZ is sayin 6 inches here in Norton now, with 6+ on Cape. I posted in the MA/CT/etc forum.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

It is optimistic sounding, I will feel better about 6pm tomorrow evening if they are still adding inches to the forecast.....
A 24 hour push would not hurt my feelings at all....


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

At least the temps. look good for this weekend.Most storms this season have been 10+* too warm.But I will belive it when I see it most storms have been starved for moisture and riding south of Mass.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

jmac5058;1444099 said:


> At least the temps. look good for this weekend.Most storms this season have been 10+* too warm.But I will believe it when I see it most storms have been starved for moisture and riding south of Mass.


As with the previous storms this one also has to come together just right. We will see....
They are saying if the cold front moves in too quickly it will push the moisture out to sea.That being said most of the computer models that our weather people rely on so much are leaning towards more snow as of now....


----------

